# حساب المسننات الحلزونية



## saaddd (22 مايو 2010)

أولاً نقيس درجة المسنن بواسطة المنقله الخاصة ثم نكتبها على الألة الحاسبة ونضغط زر cos ثم نضع الناتج بذاكرة الأله الحاسبة
ثم نعمل وفقاً للعلاقة التالية القطر الخارجي /(عدد الأسنان +2)) الناتج *cos الدرجة الموجود بالذاكرة فيكون الناتج هو الموديل التقريبي
ولدقة الحساب نكمل العلاقة (الموديل التقريبي *2)- القطر الخارجي ثم نقسم الناتج علىعدد الأسنان فنحصل على الموديل الفعلي التقريبي ثم نضرب ب cos الدرجة الموجود بالذاكرة فيكون الناتج هو رقم الموديل الفعلي
للحصول على رقم الخطوة نتبع العلاقة التالية SIN الدرجة / (الموديل الفعلي * 3.141593 *عدد الأسنان )
إذا لم يكن لدينا كتالوك للخطوات نقسم رقم الخطوة على 240 التي هي ناتج ضرب خطوة برغي الطاولة 


صراحة أنا تركت بقية الموضوع إلى أن يطلبه من يحتاجه أو ينتقد صحته إحد لأتداركة


----------



## حى الريان (19 يناير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## hussin_elmassry (22 سبتمبر 2011)

انا اطلب الباقى جدا ومحتاج اليه جدا فارجو ان اعرف ابسط الطرق فى تجميع مجموعة تروس العروسه وكيف يمكننى ان احسب ترس حلزونى بطريقه مبسطه
ارجو الافاده وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aboyousf28 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

رجاء من مشرفين المنتدى مراجعه الموضوعات - اللى ناقص -واللى غلط -كل واحد بيكتب اللى هو عاوزه المشكله ده فى كل المنتديات العربيه فقط للاسف الشديد


----------



## صناعي1 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

aboyousf28 قال:


> رجاء من مشرفين المنتدى مراجعه الموضوعات - اللى ناقص -واللى غلط -كل واحد بيكتب اللى هو عاوزه المشكله ده فى كل المنتديات العربيه فقط للاسف الشديد


ارجو التفاعل بايجابية و بيان الخطأ ليصححه صاحب الموضوع و يتنبه الاعضاء له.


----------



## saaddd (6 أكتوبر 2011)

aboyousf28 قال:


> رجاء من مشرفين المنتدى مراجعه الموضوعات - اللى ناقص -واللى غلط -كل واحد بيكتب اللى هو عاوزه المشكله ده فى كل المنتديات العربيه فقط للاسف الشديد


 أخي العزيز هذا من أساليب التشويق ولفت الإنتباه المباحة ثم إني لا أعلم ربما لم يكن أح بحاجة للمعلومات حتى أمطركم فيها


----------



## زياد فتوح (23 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم


----------



## saaddd (7 ديسمبر 2014)

240 هو ناتج ضرب دورات الرأس المقسم التي هي 40 دورة ضرب خطوة سن البرغي المحرك للطاولة مثلاً رقم الخطوة 600 
نقول 240 تقسيم 600 يكون الناتج 2.5 نضربها بعدد أسنان المسننات الموجودة كل واحد على حدا حتى يظهر لنا المسنن الآخر ويكون موجود فليكن الضرب ب40 سن فيكون المسنن الآخر 100 سن المسنن الذي على البرغي 40 سن واللذي على الرأس 100 سن وللتأكد نقول (100ضرب 240)تقسيم 40 = 600 إذا كان المسنن يميني الأسنان نصل بين المسننين بأي مسننين على التوالي وبدون تحديد أما إذا كان شمالي الإتجاه فيكفي مسنن واحد ليصل بين المسننين وعدد أسنانه لا يهم لمعرفة إتجاه المسنن ننظر إليه نظرة جانبيه يعني لا إلى وجهيه ونرفع اليد اليمنى مفرودة الإبهام فإن طابق الإبهام ميول السن كان يميني وإلا فنضع اليسرى


----------



## saaddd (7 ديسمبر 2014)

يا ريت أخي العزيز أفهم شو قصدك بصراحة وبدون زعل


----------



## saaddd (16 أكتوبر 2016)

البقية موجودة في موضوع آخر أسمه تتمة حساب المسننات الحلزونية


----------



## saaddd (16 أكتوبر 2016)

الرجاء من كل من يقرأ أن يتعلم القرائة باللغة العربية ليتبين بقية التعليقات ويحدد النقص بالموضوع ليس فقط لمجرد الإنتقاد أنا أحتج إذا أنا موجود سيما وأن الإختصاص لا يبدو أنك تتقنه وإلا لأستدركت وبينت النقص والأخطاء ولما هاجمت بهذه اللهجة سيما وأن المنتدى لفائدة الجميع لا لجني المال ولا للشهرة لأني لم أضع اسمي الحقيقي وإن كان ملمح له في بعض المواضيع للتوثيق فقط لا للدعاية وتقبل أحترامي


----------

